
Learn.co – online coding education with guaranteed job placement - ians
https://learn.co/verified
======
mswen
Interesting cost scheme - $1000 a month - they estimate 600 to 800 hours for a
person to complete. So if you can devote 60 hours a week, you can complete in
10 to 12 weeks for $3000. It is an interesting incentive to attract people who
can commit FT to making a career transition. And, if they pull it off this
puts the training at something less than the $7K to $12K that I have noted for
other bootcamp style training.

On the other hand if you take it at a slower pace, or you learn slower and so
it takes you 1000 to 1200 hours to complete ... you could be paying right in
the same zone as other bootcamps.

This appears to be all online rather than an in-person training - unless I
missed something

~~~
maniacalshawn
There are physical locations, but yeah this course is all online. However, you
get access to staff from the in-person courses & tests administered by staff
which is a nice offering.

